# auto headlight leveling



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

do all e65 have auto headlight leveling? I have an 02 745i with factory xenon but it looks like one of my headlights aims higher than the other. Im wondering if my autoleveling system is not working or if I even have one at all.


----------



## oholness (Nov 29, 2005)

*level*

You can tell if the car has one when you turn on the lights they are suppose to go down then back up, park the car facing a wall then turn them on and see if this happens, if not then its eather not working or it dosn't have the level system. see ur dealer to find out or check the fuse.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

ALL 2002 745's came with the auto leveling xenon. I notice that one of my headlights aim lower also, but I think its so that it can light up the right side of the road more. The passenger light aims lower than the drivers side light. If you look in your TECHNOLOGY book that came with the car, you will see a topside view pic of the car's headlight pattern. The drivers side light does not shine as far down the road as the passenger side light.

Im thinking if the system stopped working the i-drive screen would tell you?

Dont mistake the auto level (up-down only) system with the autoTRACK (left-right, up-down) system that the 03+ has. The autotrack system is not on all 745's. the autotrack system moves the lights left-right to compensate for when u go thru curves in teh road.


----------



## oholness (Nov 29, 2005)

dude did i say anything about left to right, every time you turn on the lights it is suppose to go down then up, maybe yours is just tired or lazy.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

ummm...i wasnt actually talking to you? I was just talking in general....if anything I was talking to the original poster.


----------

